
Modern JavaScript for Ancient Web Developers - kiyanwang
https://trackchanges.postlight.com/modern-javascript-for-ancient-web-developers-58e7cae050f9#.mqw0t6ch7
======
masonic
Posting this every hour is a bit needy.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=postlight.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=postlight.com)

